# Windows - Blind Inside?



## MHMConstruction (Jan 18, 2007)

Needn' Help here - i'm in the window-replacement business this month in a neighborhood of 50 year old block homes. Fairly well built, most of them. I replaced two old windows with newer insulated BetterBilts, and all the neighbors came over to get cards. I've been just getting my windows from Lowe's - usually standard size, etc., style.

New customer wants the windows with the Blind Inside the glass - I've hung doors like that, from Lowe's, but not windows. Home Depot does not carry. Lowe's can get them through Pella - .

About 1/2 the windows needing replacing are odd size, and will be picture windows. some obsure glass, some blind in, some no blind. Lot of variables. 17 windows, 3 sets of French doors. I usually get $150 labor per window (not opening, but window), but maybe I should charge more for these big picture windows.. anyway.....

Not sure what route to take here - I'm just a one-man show, trying to work and bid at the same time, so I don't like to spend days on a bid I might not get (who does?) - 

1) window companies?? any you know of that carry the blind-in windows?

2) should I order directly from Pella?

3) maybe have a Pella salesperson come out to measure, etc., but let me do the install??

Any help is help - not sure what to do here

MHM Construction


----------



## Amber (Aug 20, 2006)

Pella is the only company that I know that has the blinds inside of the windows. The doors that you have been buying from Lowes are Jeld-Wen. I would not recommend having the Pella Salesperson come out and measure, but if you can buy direct from Pella and save a penny I would do that.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Have fun shopping at the Pella showrooms! Make sure you tell them that you are a contractor and you will get a discount. Sit down when they give you the price (they are not shy about asking top dollar).

You will generally end up with a lower price from Blowes.

Amber, there is some talk on the window forums about some other companies coming out with blinds between the glass. If you need the links let me know.


----------



## MHMConstruction (Jan 18, 2007)

i'm probably gonna call Pella today (closest office is over hour away) to see if they will come measure and put together the materials IF I get to do the installation

i imagine they will try to sell the HO on their own installers - we'll see what I can work out

thanks


----------



## skylands (Dec 10, 2005)

Did I miss something????????

Why don't you just go to the Pella outlet and learn the product and pricing. Then sell the job yourself.

There's a hole in the house where a window goes. Measure it from all angles and bring your sketch to the showroom. 

If you let the Pella salesguy in the customer's house you WILL lose. They are loyal to no one no way no how.


----------



## Amber (Aug 20, 2006)

I would like the links thanks. We do not get alot of people asking for it aroung here thank god, but it's always good to stay ont top of the gossip.


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

Pella has a Certified Installer Certification Program. You may benefit from establishing a relationship with the local Pella store.

If you get certified, you may qualify to get some lead directly from them, and additional installation oppportunities. But if you can not measure for yourself, you might need to learn that. Is Lowe's measuring for you? 

I would not bring anyone to your customers house until you have an order. Do your best job measuring, quote it, then if you have a contract in hand, bring in the vendor of your choice to field verify your measurements.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

*YES!!!* Pella will screw you any way they can! You can order their stuff from anyone that sells it and buy it for less than they will sell it to you. *Do Not* allow your customer any where near them, nor them any where near your customer, unless you just enjoy wasting time. They make good product, but have the ethics of a pirate.
As far as certified installer, all I know is that they used to send us only their nightmare jobs. Last one was a 5 bay "conservatory window" for a kitchen retro fit. Went from back splash up and turned into 6 pitch roof lites. Their salesman sold the customers some very nearly impossible work, and _absolutely insane _expectations for completion time/work conditions. Everything was _completely _KD, dozens of kraft tubes full of extrusions to be field cut, etc, etc. I kept wondering why so many suits kept showing up on th job---turned out no one on their end really knew how it was all gonna go together in the first place. 
Perhaps I haven't full expressed my opinions about doing business with Pella?


----------



## In_Mexifornia (Mar 7, 2007)

I just put some Pella's in like that. Has two panes on the outside and a third on the inside that swings open with blinds inside. Very nice, but expensive. They make sliders, fixed, casement, sliding doors and french doors. All with blinds available. Customer spent $30k just for the windows, not including install.
Here a pic of one of the french doors:


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

Looked for it, but couldn't find it. There was something I saw a few years ago on the 'net: A double pane window that when you pushed a button, filled up with these insulative, silver coloured tiny balls, kinda like sand pouring in between the panes. When you pushed the button again they were pumped out of the cavity. Way cool, and talk about an up$ell!! Anyone seen this in real life?


----------

